# WEB Easy 8 Pro - Publishing



## Cowpoke18140 (May 31, 2011)

I've got a website designed and "built." When I try to have it published, I keep getting a "Winsock error" message. At one point, I did get a "socket error" message. Not sure what I did to get that one.

I've tried disabling the Norton Firewall, but that didn't help. I tried the tech support group from Web.com, my site provider, and they said everything is ok on their end - the server. I've checked the information in the Connection Profile and it appears ok. I would appreciate any ideas for resolving this.

Thanks you.
Cowpoke


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Cow poke and welcome to TSF, :wave:

try this:

Open up "My Computer"

in the address bar at the top put in:

ftp://YOURDOMAIN.com

Try to log in..... let me know your results.


----------



## Cowpoke18140 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks. Laxer.

I'm running Vista so I guessed you meant open up "Computer" which shows all the drives. I entered the ftp://YOURDOMAIN.COM but recieved the message that it could not connect to the server. 

Was that what I was supposed to do?

Years ago, I used WebEasy 6 and didn't have a problem publishing. Now, the information I enter doesn't seem to work.

Thanks for trying.

Cowpoke


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Did you use literally "yourdomain" or your domain...


----------



## Cowpoke18140 (May 31, 2011)

Kilonox -

I found the problem. Some time ago, the hosting company "upgraded" our account. They changed the URL, FTP Access, username password, etc. I have not worked with this for awhile and tried to use the old information. Didn't work. 

In response to your questions, I did use "yourdomain" literally. Doesn't make sense, but the new access information for the site includes literally,
"myregisteredsite.com" So, I wasn't sure.

I do appreciate your following up on this.

Thanks
Cowpoke


----------



## bome (Jul 4, 2016)

your issue is not the web easy software but rather you hosting server does not recognizing your host ftp name or your safe port number so call your hosting company and ask the right info because they changed time to time and between for security reasons.

you can also bypass web easy publishing wizard by downloading filezilla client ftp and sending your html file that you just created with web easy to your file manager.

once you do that you might not able to see your index html so you need to go to your domain central, click your domain name repoint your website to sub directory and save. i hope this helps.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

bome said:


> i hope this helps.


It may have done, but that was five years ago. :smile:


----------

